# Roy Harris



## Guest

Roy Harris (1898-1979) is quickly becoming my favorite American composer. His famous 3rd symphony is incredible, as are many of his other symphonies. I just ordered some of his piano and chamber music and look forward to getting to know this composer as much as I can. His approach to form and harmony reminds me of Sibelius; his music seems to grow organically from the tiniest fragments. 

Anyone else a fan of Mr. Harris?


----------



## Guest

Here's a recording of the deservedly popular Symphony no. 3. This is by Lenny Bernstein and the NYPO; I personally prefer Neeme Jarvi's recording with the Detroit Symphony, as it is a shade quicker and livelier. Nonetheless, at 3:00 into the piece, where the second theme is introduced, I am always overcome by the beauty of the music. It may be one of my all-time favorite passages.


----------



## clavichorder

I like Roy Harris's third symphony quite a bit. That's interesting that you compare him to Sibelius in his form, I can see that, though I know little of Sibelius. Are there any other works people would recommend?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Interesting............. will listen some more


----------



## regenmusic

I'm enjoying him more than many other moderns I heard. A lot more accessible than many lesser known 
moderns, but at the same time has an innovative feel to his work. Also, an upbeat meter that rock music fans
would like. As well as the Third Symphony, check out the Seventh.


----------

